# Here in München. Picking up my M3 in less than 24 hours!



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ausgang said:


> The wait to be reunited has got to be the worst. Weeks of seperation after such a fun initial journey....


Indeed... a spectacular experience. The next 8-10 weeks is going to be rough.

Forgot to post a few pics from the drop-off in Frankfurt...


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

Albert, thanks for the extra pictures of your drop off. I can't wait for my trip later in August.

Thanks again
Alex


----------

